# theres static when I have my Tritton headset plugged in



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 19, 2009)

There is noticable static when I plug my tritton headset into my Creative X-Fi Xtrememusic sound card, when I plug in my barracudas there is none....anyone have any idea to fix this? is my sound card screwed up? is the headset screwed up? also theres none when I plug my speakers in.


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 19, 2009)

Do you get it only when your using VoIP? Or is it generally when ever sound comes from them?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 19, 2009)

Jacko28 said:


> Do you get it only when your using VoIP? Or is it generally when ever sound comes from them?



every sound comes from it playing music loud sounds in games you name it I get it


----------



## d3fct (Sep 20, 2009)

have u tried plugging them into another sound card or another pc to see if the problem is with the headset or the audio card?


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 20, 2009)

Try blowing the audio hole on your sound card/onboard audio, there might be dust.


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 21, 2009)

Check the sensitivity on your Mic in the OS to make sure it's not too high.
Try disconnecting the Mic and see if there's a notable difference.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 21, 2009)

whats the impedance for that mic and the barracudas


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 23, 2009)

It may be my sound card cause when I plug this headset to onboard sound it works perfectly just a LOT of bass which is good Imma try blowing air out of it


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 23, 2009)

Could just be that your microphone in is setup as a line in which means that it gives feedback to the headphone out. 

If it is white noise then it is most likely a grounding issue or a broken cable insides the headset.


----------



## BOG (Sep 23, 2009)

In windows sound and mic settings, there is a checkbox that says something like block noise from mic, cant remember now the exact term. Anyways, uncheck it.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah I have the mic box checked and I tried it un checked it didnt make a difference


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 24, 2009)

Are there no 3D/Surround Technologies enabled on your sound card or Headset via software?
Reset all things, equaliser, surround, everything to defaults and disable any & all software sound enhancing features you can.
If that clears it up, you car re-enable them one at a time to isolate the source.
Did you use them without problem, then this suddenly started, or did it happen from the first time you plugged them in?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 24, 2009)

when I enable x-fi crystalizer you can hear it BIG time when I turn it off
you cant hear it as much you still can


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 24, 2009)

It must be software based then.
Just do as I said, disable everything, even if it makes it worse for now, the re-enable 1 thing, if it doesn't work, disable it and enable the next thing. It'll help you isolate it.
Make sure your sound card's drivers & those of the headphones (if any) are current.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 24, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> It must be software based then.
> Just do as I said, disable everything, even if it makes it worse for now, the re-enable 1 thing, if it doesn't work, disable it and enable the next thing. It'll help you isolate it.
> Make sure your sound card's drivers & those of the headphones (if any) are current.



I will tomorrow and if that doesnt work tritton is offering to RMA my headset


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 24, 2009)

UPDATE: well I found out that, static comes out when I have bass or x-fi enabled sound on everything else is fine. Seems like my soundcards bass is dying? probably I think I may need to get another one

edit: things I did 

took it out blew through holes
cleaned it
enabled things one by one

I am using the sound card atm without the crystallizer on and I gotta tell you guys.....I miss the clarity.. *cry*


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, so you isolated the problem right?
Are you talking about missing clarity because "crystallizer" disabled or because of the problem persisting? Just clarifying (excuse the pun), coz it's a bit vague there.
If you've isolated the problem as being s/ware based, then contact the Creative Support and ask them about whether there's a conflict between your card's s/ware and the Trittons and if so, if they'll fix it.
If they fix it, no need for RMA!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 24, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> Ok, so you isolated the problem right?
> Are you talking about missing clarity because "crystallizer" disabled or because of the problem persisting? Just clarifying (excuse the pun), coz it's a bit vague there.
> If you've isolated the problem as being s/ware based, then contact the Creative Support and ask them about whether there's a conflict between your card's s/ware and the Trittons and if so, if they'll fix it.
> If they fix it, no need for RMA!



yeah I somewhat isolated it I still get static if you listen closely, crystallizer is off dont think I have a warranty for my soundcard anymore


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

bringing up this thread again to ask a quick question..... is onboard sound bad? not compared to a sound card I know its bad vs a sound card but overall is it bad? cause my sound card is basically dead, and I play counter strike where sound is a must


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 14, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> bringing up this thread again to ask a quick question..... is onboard sound bad? not compared to a sound card I know its bad vs a sound card but overall is it bad? cause my sound card is basically dead, and I play counter strike where sound is a must


Onoboard is not terrible, but its nothing compare to any decent sound cards.
About the X-Fi static issue, its more have to do with creative's crappy drivers.

If you want to replace the sound card, go get a Asus Xonar.
At lease that is what I am getting.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Onoboard is not terrible, but its nothing compare to any decent sound cards.
> About the X-Fi static issue, its more have to do with creative's crappy drivers.



thats probably true but atm my sound card is dead and Im using onboard


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 14, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> thats probably true but atm my sound card is dead and Im using onboard


Do counter strike have EAX or anything like that?
The only reason to ever get a Creative is for EAX, which no new game I know uses anymore.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 14, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> bringing up this thread again to ask a quick question..... is onboard sound bad? not compared to a sound card I know its bad vs a sound card but overall is it bad? cause my sound card is basically dead, and I play counter strike where sound is a must



wells its up to you the human range in perfect condition is 20 hz to 40khz (i may be wrong) but no one ever hears that much, thats why you always see headphones boasting they can reach them frequencies when they never can, so wat im saying is seeing as everyones hearing is different its up to you. Some people dont mind onboard and whilst it does have its advantages other people can tell the difference and prefer the sound of a dedicated card theres no real right and wrong answer


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Do counter strike have EAX or anything like that?



I checked the options and I didnt see anything that said EAX


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 14, 2009)

The thing about sound quality is not the frequencies it can output, but the sound distortation which is more apparent in onboard audio.



-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I checked the options and I didnt see anything that said EAX


Then the Xonar is likely the best choice all around.
There is no point in using Creative.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The thing about sound quality is not the frequencies it can output, but the sound distortation which is more apparent in onboard audio.



well you are correct and not so correct whilst a card may have an amazing signal to noise ratio ( or lack of distortion) if it pumps out a shit frequency range then it will sound rubish also so its a mixture of both


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 14, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> well you are correct and not so correct whilst a card may have an amazing signal to sound ratio ( or lack of distortion) if it pumps out a shit frequency range then it will sound rubish also so its a mixture of both


Well, the thing is any half-decent sound card will pump out the full frequency range of the human ear, but not every sound card its good at minimising sound distoration.
A far as I know, even the oboard "Realtek HD Audio" does fine in frequency range.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

could I get recommended a sound card? I was using a x-fi xtreme music so you know what im coming from ...R.I.P.


1 is xonar i know looking at it atm


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Well, the thing is any decent sound card will pump out the full frequency range of the human ear, but not every sound card its good at minimising sound distoration.



aye thats true but many times ive actualy look at the spec sheets and found that they do not, am not saying your wrong mate, you can actualy carry on a convotation about audio which i dont get often


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 14, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> 1 is xonar i know looking at it atm



+1 on that xonar my friend


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

well I really want this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132001
but im in college so thats not gonna happen
so hows this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132006R



edit second one has hdmi so im stuck with a big price?


----------



## Tartaros (Oct 14, 2009)

Get the xonar, as many said.


About the fail, it could be something about irqs. I once had that problem of hearing everything the computer does (hdd access, moving the mouse, everything...) with an onboard sound in an old p4 I had and was something about the irqs. I don't know how to fix it because was a friend who did it, but could be something like that.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 14, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> well I really want this one
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132001
> but im in college so thats not gonna happen
> so hows this?
> ...


Actually even the Xonar DX/D1 is already better than the lower end Creative cards, which means they are better than yours and mine.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Actually even the Xonar DX/D1 is already better than the lower end Creative cards, which means they are better than yours and mine.



this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132006


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 14, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> this one?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132006


Yup.
The DX and thr D1 are exactly the same, depends on you want PCI or PCI-E x1.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Yup.



feels so expensive, dunno how long it would take me to get that  Ill see what I can do, but college is a bitch on money


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 14, 2009)

The Xonar DS is also a viable option.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The Xonar DS is also a viable option.



thats the one I do not see


----------



## aximbigfan (Oct 14, 2009)

Make sure to mute "pc beep" in the mixer. I had the same issue.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

aximbigfan said:


> Make sure to mute "pc beep" in the mixer. I had the same issue.



I never saw it in the mixer, where would it be under?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The Xonar DS is also a viable option.



that one is as expensive as the others


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 14, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> that one is as expensive as the others


Thats odd, they are suppose to be cheaper....
Anyways, just give you an idea how the Xonars perform.
http://www.elitebastards.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=729&Itemid=27&limitstart=4


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Thats odd, they are suppose to be cheaper....
> Anyways, just give you an idea how the Xonars perform.
> http://www.elitebastards.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=729&Itemid=27&limitstart=4



awesome thanks if you can find a cheap xonar ds let me know


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 2, 2009)

well its been a while and Im opening this thread back up

So I gave up the xf-i extreme music card and picked up a x-fi elite guess what? Still having static issues, so I've come to the conclusion that it IS the headset, I used the headset on my brothers pc and it worked but I still heard some static/clipping whatever it is and I borrowed a friends fatality headset and I changed everything to 2.1 sound crystalization on and everything up.....no static/clipping. What does this sound like to you guys? I'm thinking either motherboard or headset.


----------



## Kenjiee (Mar 14, 2011)

It is the Motherboard. Very litte Information is out there. But you can find a few Threads about it.
ASRock P55 Extreme has Sound probs. white noise in Audio output (static) 
Just turn your Soudspeakers up with no audio running...
And Mic In port (front gives you very poor audio input)
Mic in (back sometimes does noting....)


----------



## Frederik S (Mar 15, 2011)

If another headset works on the same motherboard then it is definitely the headset.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 15, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> If another headset works on the same motherboard then it is definitely the headset.



Yeah a while back I tried my old broken Razer Barracudas and they sounded fine. I'm pretty sure it was the headset so instead of sending them back to get repaired I was way too late and the warranty expired but I'm not sure if I registered them so I could use the warranty yet hopefully not


----------

